# How to keep cats and dogs out of yard



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

How do I keep cats and dogs out of the yard? They keep pooping in my grass and killing it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

4 oz Dried Chili (ghost pepper/reaper, etc), 4 oz black Pepper, 4 oz dry hot mustard, 32 oz 70% or greater alcohol (I used 90%). Combine, let steep for at least 7 days, shaking daily. Filter out the solids when ready. Dilute this 4 oz per gallon water and spray the area you want to barrier off.

Wear a respirator, and gloves when you apply this. You do NOT want to get this on your skin, or inhale.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> 4 oz Dried Chili (ghost pepper/reaper, etc), 4 oz black Pepper, 4 oz dry hot mustard, 32 oz 70% or greater alcohol (I used 90%). Combine, let steep for at least 7 days, shaking daily. Filter out the solids when ready. Dilute this 4 oz per gallon water and spray the area you want to barrier off.
> 
> Wear a respirator, and gloves when you apply this. You do NOT want to get this on your skin, or inhale.


If a human needs to take those precautions what will it do to your neighbors pets?


----------



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

Colonel K0rn said:


> 4 oz Dried Chili (ghost pepper/reaper, etc), 4 oz black Pepper, 4 oz dry hot mustard, 32 oz 70% or greater alcohol (I used 90%). Combine, let steep for at least 7 days, shaking daily. Filter out the solids when ready. Dilute this 4 oz per gallon water and spray the area you want to barrier off.
> 
> Wear a respirator, and gloves when you apply this. You do NOT want to get this on your skin, or inhale.


Thanks will try. Will it hurt grass?


----------



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

PNW_George said:


> If a human needs to take those precautions what will it do to your neighbors pets?


I assume they won't like the smell and it stays away from it


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Could make a good marinade


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> 4 oz Dried Chili (ghost pepper/reaper, etc), 4 oz black Pepper, 4 oz dry hot mustard, 32 oz 70% or greater alcohol (I used 90%). Combine, let steep for at least 7 days, shaking daily. Filter out the solids when ready. Dilute this 4 oz per gallon water and spray the area you want to barrier off.
> 
> Wear a respirator, and gloves when you apply this. You do NOT want to get this on your skin, or inhale.


This actually sounds like a good idea. I'm sure the animals won't be harmed as they likely won't even want to go near your lawn once you do this, so problem solved.

But how does this impact you and your family when going on the grass to mow, play around, etc.? I wouldn't want it to stink terribly when I'm mowing or my kids are playing nearby.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Sounds like some dogs will march right into the stuff and then end up badly burned.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/outrage-among-pet-owners-seattle-after-dog-burned-cayenne-pepper-flna1c8402336


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I must be lucky. There's a stray cat that frequents my house, but is nice enough to walk on the edging stones only.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I must be lucky. There's a stray cat that frequents my house, but is nice enough to walk on the edging stones only.


Haha that is one smart cat!

Now how the heck can I keep deer out of my yard...I know the only real option is a fence but open to other options!


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Does poop kill grass?


----------



## Jan (May 11, 2020)

We got our beagle pup in November, and since then we trained her not to use our small yard as her bathroom. Whenever she starts to pee or dig there, she gets a nice sprinkle from the garden hose.

If she needs to pee/poop, she stands by the gate and barks/whines to go out, digging disappeared as well.


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

Typically you're liable for all damages and can be criminally charged from boobytrapping fyi


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

PNW_George said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > 4 oz Dried Chili (ghost pepper/reaper, etc), 4 oz black Pepper, 4 oz dry hot mustard, 32 oz 70% or greater alcohol (I used 90%). Combine, let steep for at least 7 days, shaking daily. Filter out the solids when ready. Dilute this 4 oz per gallon water and spray the area you want to barrier off.
> ...


Keep them away.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Jan said:


> We got our beagle pup in November, and since then we trained her not to use our small yard as her bathroom. Whenever she starts to pee or dig there, she gets a nice sprinkle from the garden hose.
> 
> If she needs to pee/poop, she stands by the gate and barks/whines to go out, digging disappeared as well.


So you conditioned her to mess up your neighbors yard? ...slow clap... 😐


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

davegravy said:


> Sounds like some dogs will march right into the stuff and then end up badly burned.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/outrage-among-pet-owners-seattle-after-dog-burned-cayenne-pepper-flna1c8402336


Sounds like an owner who doesn't care about neighbors property.
" Gujral Wallace was walking her dog Buddha on Sunday when she came in contact with it."

As a dog owner, she was letting her dog wander in and out of the yards.
Um, NO. I have three large dogs. All working dogs. All trained to walk on heel. Control your animals. Period.


----------



## waterjockey (Aug 2, 2020)

I have one did those motion detector activated sprinklers. It makes a bunch of noise, and sprays a bunch of water for about 10 seconds. After a week or so of that, they learn. I bought one to stop some cats from using my sand-leveled newly seeded side yard as a litter box...they loved digging up the sand. Worked like a charm, and was essentially harmless


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

davegravy said:


> Sounds like some dogs will march right into the stuff and then end up badly burned.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/outrage-among-pet-owners-seattle-after-dog-burned-cayenne-pepper-flna1c8402336


Maybe, but from the story I got the impression the property manager lady just dumped piles of dry cayenne around and that's what the animals stepped in. I don't know that 4 oz of a pepper extract diluted in 4 gallons of water evenly distributed across an area would be quite the same thing. I know the scent would be a deterrent to some animals but not others. I know dogs who like the smell of spicy food.

FWIW, I have a neighbor that lets all of his animals use my property as a toilet and only picks up if we're outside watching and sometimes not even then. I've tried coffee grounds on the property line and that didn't deter them at all. A couple of weeks ago I realized I hadn't had to pick up dog poo in my front yard for over a week and thought they might have been reformed. Alas, they had only moved from my front yard to my back yard.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Capsaicin, Piperine, and Mustard oil are not very water soluble, that is why you need to extract these oils from the items I recommended in alcohol. You are not doing any harm to cats or dogs by spraying a deterrent on your lawn, nor are you going to do any harm to your grass @reallyfunguy. I use this to keep my outside cat out of my flowerbeds, and off of the areas that I sanded, which she kept trying to use as a litterbox.

@PNW_George I made those precautions not to inhale the spray, nor to come in direct contact with the concentrated oils because of common sense. Some people can handle hot things, but trust me, you don't want this on your skin, eyes, or in your lungs.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

There's a mystery pooper on my street. I regularly find dog poop when I mow. It's frustrating because it doesn't show up on my cameras. I'm a dog lover, and can't fathom putting some thing down that could irritate their eyes, nose or mouth.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> There's a mystery pooper on my street. I regularly find dog poop when I mow. It's frustrating because it doesn't show up on my cameras. I'm a dog lover, and can't fathom putting some thing down that could irritate their eyes, nose or mouth.


You know this is a thread about deterrents, right? There's a difference between deterring activity, and harmful activity. People with no regard for respecting other peoples property are the issue here, not the homeowner trying to deter unwanted activity, and the residuals will deter the animal from coming onto the sprayed property. People have thrown steaks soaked in diquat over fences for dogs that weren't even in their own yard. This is not on that level.

My point being, If you smelled the odor of a skunk, did you ever actively seek where the smell of the skunk was coming from, or did it deter you from looking further?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> > There's a mystery pooper on my street. I regularly find dog poop when I mow. It's frustrating because it doesn't show up on my cameras. I'm a dog lover, and can't fathom putting some thing down that could irritate their eyes, nose or mouth.
> ...


I know. I'm just saying that I couldn't put anything down myself.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

thebmrust said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> > Colonel K0rn said:
> ...


And if it doesn't keep them away and harms them you are OK with that? How about small kids? Not a choice I would make and I wouldn't be impressed with a neighbor that did. I am a dog owner and wouldn't let my dogs out in the neighborhood off leash and have a fenced yard so I'm not excusing irresponsible owners that do. I would prefer talking to the owners and asking them to respect your yard and hard work. After all, it is the owners fault and pets shouldn't have to take the abuse and pay the price.


----------



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

Old Hickory said:


> Does poop kill grass?


Unfortunately. I have seen a few dead spots. Maybe it will come back but I don't know.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

reallyfunguy said:


> Old Hickory said:
> 
> 
> > Does poop kill grass?
> ...


I don't think dog poop hurts grass but it may leave a scent. With pee, other dogs will smell it and pee in the same spot. They may do that with poop as well, peeing over the spot even after you remove the poop. Wouldn't hurt to water down the spot after removing the poop.


----------



## gregdg (Jun 26, 2021)

will using the combo of dried chilli etc sprayed on the lawn will it ruin your lawn 
Thanks 
Greg


----------

